

NetBeans 6.7 Released: New Interface for Mac OS X - mdasen
http://www.netbeans.org/servlets/NewsItemView?newsItemID=1399

======
st3fan
What I hate about NetBeans is that they ship the OS X version as a .mpkg. Why
not simply a disk image that has a NetBeans.app? I don't trust installers.

------
dpurp
Are there screenshots of the new Mac OS X interface available somewhere?

